
Your Phone Is Listening and It's Not Paranoia - newppc
https://www.vice.com/en_uk/article/wjbzzy/your-phone-is-listening-and-its-not-paranoia
======
protonimitate
I have assumed for a while now that they did, was anyone really attributing
this to coincidence?

Just the other day one of my co-workers mentioned a footwear brand (very
specific brand, which I have never searched or bought from their website) and
the next day I had ads for that brand appearing everywhere.

But, honestly, this type of ad targeting can be useful when used correctly. If
I'm going to get ads shoved down my throat, it might as well be something I am
interested in. What I want to see is expanded options - in the case of the
footwear show me brands that are similar so I can make a decision, and not 12
banners of the same exact product.

Obviously, the biggest issue is that your phone is out of the users control.

~~~
haspoken
I find ads that have nothing to do with me are much less distracting.

------
rapnie
> So yes, our phones are listening to us and anything we say around our phones
> could potentially be used against us. But, according to Peter at least, it’s
> not something most people should be scared of.

> Because unless you’re a journalist, a lawyer, or have some kind of role with
> sensitive information, the access of your data is only really going to
> advertisers. If you’re like everyone else, living a really normal life, and
> talking to your friends about flying to Japan, then it’s really not that
> different to advertisers looking at your browsing history.

geez! is this for real? i hope this is meant to be irony.

if your phone is listening in on your most private conversations in real-life,
then that IS scary!

